# Cheap cheap cheap stuff! *pics*



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

My mam dragged my out of bed this morning to go shopping but it wasn't so bad because at Dunelm mill i found these

6ft FAKE PLANT! £3.59 - loads of differn't designs too

and loads of wood, Mopani desert stuff, any how £1.99! 

Didn't matter on the size, just had a big basket full of it. Has lovely patterns on it too. It's just the same as the one you get in rep shops.

so for £5.59 i've finished off my vivs :notworthy:

(plant around the budda head)









and the wood with some of the plant



















Just thought i'd let ya know, it's costs a fortune in the rep shops!:gasp: 

(They also do Tubs from £1.99, 50L for £7)


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

That is soooooo cheap! *runs to dunelm mill* xx


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

they have some good stuff for a good price in that shop ,I was looking at the fake ivy and bits of wood in there the other day gonna be getting some for my vivs soon


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

AHHH why do i live in a crappy little island where verything cost stupid amount! even to get off this rock i'd have to sell a leg!!!! :blush: sorry small mood swing then:bash:

Nice fake plants and wood i would love to put more stuff in my vivs but my wallet wont let me and my other wallet (BF) keeps running away when i look at viv decor


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> That is soooooo cheap! *runs to dunelm mill* xx


I know! Next time i get payed i'm going to buy a few differn't plants and about 5 pieces of wood. (woohoo 5 for £10 LOL)



rum&coke said:


> they have some good stuff for a good price in that shop ,I was looking at the fake ivy and bits of wood in there the other day gonna be getting some for my vivs soon


It's my new fave shop! The Plastic tubs are ideal for snakes as they where totally flat and had no nasty edges, for them to trap heads in etc. 



sender said:


> AHHH why do i live in a crappy little island where verything cost stupid amount! even to get off this rock i'd have to sell a leg!!!! :blush: sorry small mood swing then:bash:
> 
> Nice fake plants and wood i would love to put more stuff in my vivs but my wallet wont let me and my other wallet (BF) keeps running away when i look at viv decor


I wish i had a BF to buy me stuff! Somtimes if my mams feeling generous i may get £2, LOL:blush:


----------



## Mosha (Mar 6, 2009)

*...*

Yeh I seen these in Dunelm in Walsall a few weeks ago, they also have some fake flowers/plants, that ppl put in vases, which I cut off and stuck to the sides of the viv.
But yeh my eyes nearly popped out ma head when I seen how cheap the wood was! 
Stephanie, where abouts in Stockton are you from, its my hometown :lol2:get away while you can hehehe.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Mosha said:


> Yeh I seen these in Dunelm in Walsall a few weeks ago, they also have some fake flowers/plants, that ppl put in vases, which I cut off and stuck to the sides of the viv.
> But yeh my eyes nearly popped out ma head when I seen how cheap the wood was!
> Stephanie, where abouts in Stockton are you from, its my hometown :lol2:get away while you can hehehe.


Towncentre, originaly, (parkfield) 

Dare i say. . . i like stockton ! :blush: Well, its got the beach and countryside not too far away. LOL

I know, £1.99 - just shows how much rep shops must be making on it ! :devil:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have been buying viv stuff from Dunhelm for years but didn't tell anyone.
Bet the prices go up now. 


The single leaves are big and dirt cheap.
Make nice decoration for phibs. 

The bits of wood they sell is about 6 or 7 quid in aquatics shops.:whip:


Also bought a load of energy saving bulbs from there.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Ferret1959 said:


> I have been buying viv stuff from Dunhelm for years but didn't tell anyone.
> Bet the prices go up now.
> 
> 
> ...


The demand will hardly go through the roof if you tell a few people on the forum. Even if 1000 people look at the thread, might only be 100 people who go and buy a few bits.

Hardly alot.

I think its dodgy when people don't share, i always post links to cheap hides and stuff.

Half the backgrounds and stuff wouldn't have been made without people sharing their experiences/knowledge.

It's kinda what the forum is here for:whistling2:


----------



## Mosha (Mar 6, 2009)

*...*



stephenie191 said:


> Towncentre, originaly, (parkfield)
> 
> Dare i say. . . i like stockton ! :blush: Well, its got the beach and countryside not too far away. LOL
> 
> I know, £1.99 - just shows how much rep shops must be making on it ! :devil:


Yeah Stockton aint too bad I suppose, its just smoggy :lol2: 
And I miss nipping to the beach for an hour after work or on weekends, for a lemon top haha! 
Here in the Midlands, I'd have to go to Blackpool!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Mosha said:


> Yeah Stockton aint too bad I suppose, its just smoggy :lol2:
> And I miss nipping to the beach for an hour after work or on weekends, for a lemon top haha!
> Here in the Midlands, I'd have to go to Blackpool!


Where are you from in stockton?

Yeah, but you have lots of, countryside? :blush:


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

oooh awesome finds steph!


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

Spot on! Think i'll be taking a trip to Dunelm Mill :notworthy:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

miss_rawr said:


> oooh awesome finds steph!


Yeah, i only wished i had more cash on me!:whip:



Luvbug19 said:


> Spot on! Think i'll be taking a trip to Dunelm Mill :notworthy:


I'm going back at the weekend! LOL

The shop will be full of us lot, snatching up plants and wood!


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

I want some vines!!


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> I'm going back at the weekend! LOL
> 
> The shop will be full of us lot, snatching up plants and wood!



:lol2: yeh pretty much!! =p
i think you should take me with you so i dont have to walk :lol2: im so rude xD


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

we'll have to arrange a bus trip at this rate :lol2:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

quality!! come payday im off to stockport branch.

hmm buy mopani from dunelm and sell on ebay :whistling2:


----------



## fordcortina1988 (May 13, 2009)

hmmm dunelm mill, wheres that again? im only on norton road, is it on portrack lane near B&Q?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

fordcortina1988 said:


> hmmm dunelm mill, wheres that again? im only on norton road, is it on portrack lane near B&Q?


Portrack near BnQ : victory:


----------



## fordcortina1988 (May 13, 2009)

great, ill have a drive down sometime, never been in before but im guessing its a big place, whereabouts do i go in the shop (directions lol) from the front door. i just hate faffing around looking for things, a quick in and out for me:thumb:


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 4, 2008)

Must got to Dunelms...

Thanks Steph :2thumb:,

I was in Wilkos the other day and they had reduced all there Ivy to £2 but it had all gone, so will check this out...

Your a star, i have three vivs to kit out now..you will save me a fortune


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

fordcortina1988 said:


> great, ill have a drive down sometime, never been in before but im guessing its a big place, whereabouts do i go in the shop (directions lol) from the front door. i just hate faffing around looking for things, a quick in and out for me:thumb:


Pretty easy to find, one door in and out! LOL



wolfspirit said:


> Must got to Dunelms...
> 
> Thanks Steph :2thumb:,
> 
> ...


Stuff in Wilko's always goes quick! They do good plant pots for 29p though as hides. 

Aww it's ok :blush: 

I couldn't wait to post em, i nearly fell over when i realised the Ivy was 6ft Long! :gasp:


----------



## fordcortina1988 (May 13, 2009)

well, i didnt mean wheres the door lol, i meant once i go in, where is it located.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

fordcortina1988 said:


> well, i didnt mean wheres the door lol, i meant once i go in, where is it located.


Aww, lol :blush:

You want to be coming toward Asda, so its on the left hand side.

Turning before you get to asda's round about, Can't miss it. : victory:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. No stores near me but they have the bits on their web site and delivery is less than £4.

Off to shop!!!:2thumb:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I posted about mopani wood at dunelm. It's 1.99 a piece but the peices aren't huge. More spider sized rather than snake sized. Good value though. The fake plants didn't seem cheap to me, but maybe I'm just being tight :blush:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

snickers said:


> I posted about mopani wood at dunelm. It's 1.99 a piece but the peices aren't huge. More spider sized rather than snake sized. Good value though. The fake plants didn't seem cheap to me, but maybe I'm just being tight :blush:


They had some good sized ones when i was in. Big enough for snakes etc : victory:

£3.69 for 6ft of fake plant! 

4ft exo terra ones are like £12 or somthing :whistling2: LOL


----------



## swede.speed (May 1, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> Aww, lol :blush:
> 
> You want to be coming toward Asda, so its on the left hand side.
> 
> Turning before you get to asda's round about, Can't miss it. : victory:


I think he means what part of the store is the item located i.e. by the tills, up the back left corner..:whistling2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

swede.speed said:


> I think he means what part of the store is the item located i.e. by the tills, up the back left corner..:whistling2:


It's not rocket science! LOL

Just ask somone if you can't find them :whistling2:


----------



## biffymilk (Mar 8, 2009)

*lots of plants*

well took ur advice and went here today in my near hometown spent 18 pound on fake plants only got one o them 6ft ones that all that was left u shud o seen girls face as i walked towards till covered in fake plants each plant was 59p wot a bargain seen wood but was so wee lolololol:2thumb::no1: thanx for tipping us off with these bargains


----------

